# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  روش اصولی login و نگهداری اطلاعات کاربر

## alasht

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من برای اولین بار میخوام اپلیکیشن موبایل بنویسم
بعد از مطالعه و تحقیق زیاد نتیجه گرفتم با فلاتر کار کنم
فلاتر هم الان تقریبا یاد گرفتم
الان من میخوام اپلیکیشن یکی از مشتریامون که وب سایت پر بازدیدی هم داره بنویسم
بک اند api رو با php میخوام بنویسم
الان سوالی که دارم اینه که
بعد از ورود کاربر من باید هر بار که کاربر بین صفحات سوییچ میکنه اولش باید یه ریکوئست بفرستم به سرور که توکن رو چک کنه و احراز هویت بشه بعد صفحه رو بهش نشون بدم یا راه بهتری هست ؟
اینطوری اگر هر بار بخواد چک کنه ممکنه تعداد ریکوئست ها خیلی زیاد بشه و بار زیادی به سرور اعمال بشه با توجه به زیاد بودن این یوزرهای این مشتری حداقل کردن بار سرور خیلی مهمه
بعد میخوام جوری باشه که اگه طرف توی وب سایت پسورد یوزرشو عوض کرد تو اپ هم بلافاصله logout بشه و دوباره وارد بشه
من کدی نیاز ندارم فقط روش درست این قضیه رو میخوام و لطفا تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم بزارید

----------


## fakhravari

سلام
ترکیب jwt json web token با تاریخ ورود
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/asp...aspnetcore-5.0

----------

